# Nero doesn't detect my recorder



## Dae06 (May 11, 2006)

Here's the deal. I used Tivotogo to get shows on my laptop. Everything worked fine. Then I used VideoReDo to edit out commercials. I love it. After trying to transfer the shows to Nero to burn, I found out that I had to update Nero. I did this, BUT, Nero doesn't show my DVD recorder. The only place I can burn to is "Image disc" (if my memory serves my right). Anyone know how to get my burner to show up so I can Select it to burn? FYI, I have a software call PhotoShow by Photo Dex. When I use this for making slide shows with transitions, music and motion effects, I have no problem burning to the DVD burner. PhotoShow detects if as my defaut recorder just fine. Anyone know why Nero doesn't. The Burner came with Nero software, it should detect it, right? Thanks


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

What make/model DVD burner? What build version of Nero are you at now?

If you can make a nero image (*.nrg) using Nero Vision, you can try burning it to disc using ImgBurn . It works with *.iso and *.nrg files apparently.

That may indicate if the problem is with Nero or with the burner.

Edit: I see in the other thread you have a USB burner. Hmm. You would think it would work with Nero, if it came with a copy of it.


----------



## Dae06 (May 11, 2006)

The Burner is I/O magic DVDRW USB16X (if that helps) I updated my Nero to the lastest version of Nero Vision 3 (Nero 6.6). Nero gave me the updated serial number for this. The only place I can Burn (or copy) is to image disc.?.? I just don't understand way It doesn't see the burner.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Dae06 said:


> The Burner is I/O magic DVDRW USB16X (if that helps) I updated my Nero to the lastest version of Nero Vision 3 (Nero 6.6). Nero gave me the updated serial number for this. The only place I can Burn (or copy) is to image disc.?.? I just don't understand way It doesn't see the burner.


Not sure why it can't see it, most likely related to it being a USB recorder. Can ImgBurn see it? Is so, you have a possibly work around. Just burn to the "image recorder" in NVE. It will create a .nrg file. ImgBurn will take the .nrg file and burn to a real DVD.

I've got a Plextor PX-712UF USB 2.0 DVD recorder sitting here at work. Might hook it up and see what happens for me.

Edit: My USB Plextor is seen by Nero _and_ ImgBurn. And that is without installing any drivers at all. I'm impressed. Probably not very helpful to you though.  Not sure it matters, but I have Nero *7*.


----------



## kd6aaj (Jul 22, 2006)

My Friend's HP has Litescribe (I/O Magic) DVDRW too! Came with the PC.

I installed th edownloadable Nero on it.

Nero doesn't see it either. Doesn't matter what I try to burn. Nero Can only make an image file (NRG, not ISO!) on his PC.


----------



## kd6aaj (Jul 22, 2006)

I also recently purchased the I/O Magic 16x USB DVDRW Burner at Staples.

It came bundled with the Nero OEM Suite.

I'll see which version it has (have not opened the CD yet).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Dae06 said:


> The Burner is I/O magic DVDRW USB16X (if that helps) I updated my Nero to the lastest version of Nero Vision 3 (Nero 6.6). Nero gave me the updated serial number for this. The only place I can Burn (or copy) is to image disc.?.? I just don't understand way It doesn't see the burner.


You should contact Nero about this: http://ww2.nero.com/nero6/enu/support.php

Also have you checked that you have the latest firmware installed on the DVDRW? http://www.iomagic.com/Firmware/FirmwareDownload.html


----------



## kd6aaj (Jul 22, 2006)

This is the autorun.inf file on my Nero OEM CD that came with my I/O Magic USB 16x DVDRW burner.

I just open the package and inserted the CD. I havent tried to use any Nero software with my burner, yet. I'm busy with trying to get Norton Ghost to use it (no one has had much luck with Ghost on USB burners yet).

[autorun]
open=Setupx.exe
icon=Nero.ico

;#######################################################################################
; CD-No: 9333
; Order-ID: 4804
; GM created : January/31/2006 13:01:29
; GM checked successfully with DrWeb, including latest virus definition from January/31/2006 11:50:00
; GM checked successfully with Sophos Anti Virus (SAVI), including latest virus definition from January/31/2006 11:10:01 
; 
; 
; Info
; This installation package contains the following software
; (this list might not be complete and is for reference only)
; 
; Nero BurnRights 1.0.0.16c
; Nero PhotoShow Express 1.0.1.214
; Nero Media Player 1.4.0.35
; Nero Vision Express 3.1.0.21 
; - Nero Cover Designer 2.3.0.54 
; - Nero ShowTime 2.0.1.4 
; - Nero Recode 2.2.6.17 
; - Nero MediaHome 1.3.0.4
; Shared Multimedia Components 3.2.0.30
; InCD 4.3.22.1
; InCD Reader 4.3.22.1
; Nero Express 6.6.1.4 
; - Nero CD-DVD Speed 4.1.1.0 
; - Nero DriveSpeed 3.0.6.0 
; - Nero InfoTool 3.0.7.0 
; - Nero BackItUp 1.2.0.61 
; - Nero Wave Editor 2.0.0.61 
; - Nero Soundtrax 1.0.0.55
;#######################################################################################

Gota go to out now, good luck..


----------



## InfernalOne (Jul 24, 2006)

When I go to burn a cd using nero 5 or nero 7 it only says I have and Image Recorder it doesn't detect my Memorex 52MAXX 2452AJ recorder can anyone help me towards solving my problem or does anyone know the solution to this already?


----------

